# cooking with mead



## Matthias Smith (Apr 4, 2004)

Just wondering how well mead works as a cooking alchohol. I make Fondu etc. and was thinking of trying mead in the recipe but don't know how well it would work. Anyone else cook with it?
thanks


----------



## markalbob (Jan 31, 2007)

haven't yet, but no reason to suspect it wouldn't work.....depending upon what's in a mead, it can be anything from a dry red wine (pyments, currant mels, etc.) to a sweet white.....

I think gotmead may have some recipes on their forums for cooking with it. I just cook for kids a lot, and don't want to waste any wine in a sauce that will also guarantee a night of fighting to make them eat, so I only rarely cook with wines to begin with.


----------



## Sport (Dec 11, 2006)

I use it for marinating steak all the time. It makes a great marinade


----------



## markalbob (Jan 31, 2007)

dry or sweet mead?

(I'm not much for sweet steak, although it might make good barbecue sauce......)


----------



## Sport (Dec 11, 2006)

Usually a medium to sweet mead. Not a sac, but just because I don't usually have a sac mead. I will use a melomel on chicken for the barbecue, and that's usually sweeter.


----------



## Sport (Dec 11, 2006)

Last night I made a meatloaf, and there wasn't enough drippings to make a gravy. I suplimented it with mead and it gave it a real nice taste. Next time I'm going to add some even if I do get enough drippings.


----------

